# Come check out our VW iPod integration kit now with TEXT display at SoCal R32 GTG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2007)

Hey VW fanatics, DICE Electronics is going to be attending the SoCal R32 GTG event this Saturday in City of Industry, CA. We will be there with a new VW GTI that will be demonstrating our new VW iPod integration kit that offers TEXT DISPLAY!!! It offers text display by emulating a factory satellite radio. There are pictures below to show what it looks like. Currently, this has been a beta kit for the past couple weeks, but will be finalized soon. Come visit our showcase at the event and be sure to take part in the raffle and win one of our new VW iPod integration kits or a vacuum tube amplifier system for iPod!!!









*TEXT display on radio screen and on cluster between guages!*








*Up close radio shot with SilverLine update that allows for song, playlist, artist, and album browsing!!!*
_Modified by [email protected] at 4:39 PM 5-23-2008_ 


_Modified by [email protected] at 4:43 PM 5-23-2008_


----------



## CaryC (May 10, 2000)

*Re: Come check out our VW iPod integration kit now with TEXT display at SoCal R32 GT ... ([email protected])*

Very cool! I just bought/installed the i-Audi-R kit for my 2008 A3 w/ the Audi Concert (stock) headunit. It has a SAT radio button, but satellite radio is not installed. The back of the HU has the CAN harness. Will an upgrade be available that will enable me to get TEXT display and if so, when and what is the projected cost?


----------



## vr6ninja (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: Come check out our VW iPod integration kit now with TEXT display at SoCal R32 GT ... ([email protected])*

Will this be compatible with the Audi Symphony or RNS-E Nav? I've been holding off on an iPod adapter in hopes that Text will be available some day.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Come check out our VW iPod integration kit now with TEXT display at SoCal R32 GT ... (CaryC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CaryC* »_Very cool! I just bought/installed the i-Audi-R kit for my 2008 A3 w/ the Audi Concert (stock) headunit. It has a SAT radio button, but satellite radio is not installed. The back of the HU has the CAN harness. Will an upgrade be available that will enable me to get TEXT display and if so, when and what is the projected cost?


Hello,
The harness connection and software of the i-Audi-R is different from that of the i-VW-CAN kit, so it would not be a simple software update. We would have to try doing an exchange on the harness and unit. Email me directly about doing an exchange with your kit at [email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Come check out our VW iPod integration kit now with TEXT display at SoCal R32 GT ... (vr6ninja)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6ninja* »_Will this be compatible with the Audi Symphony or RNS-E Nav? I've been holding off on an iPod adapter in hopes that Text will be available some day.

Hi,
It will be compatible with the Symphony and RNS-E navigation as long as they support SAT-capability. Let me know if you have further questions!


----------



## randomkoreanguy (Jul 20, 2002)

*Re: Come check out our VW iPod integration kit now with TEXT display at SoCal R32 GT ... ([email protected])*

Will this work with the optional MFD2 factory navi unit? My R32 came with the iPod dock in the center console, but the lack of titles and limited browsing capability is irritating and getting this to replace the satellite radio (which I never use) sounds much better, and would allow me replace the factory iPod dock with the more useful factory six disc changer.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Come check out our VW iPod integration kit now with TEXT d ... (randomkoreanguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *randomkoreanguy* »_Will this work with the optional MFD2 factory navi unit? My R32 came with the iPod dock in the center console, but the lack of titles and limited browsing capability is irritating and getting this to replace the satellite radio (which I never use) sounds much better, and would allow me replace the factory iPod dock with the more useful factory six disc changer.

Hello,
Yes, the VW-SAT kit will work with the MFD2 navigation unit. The interface will be a lot more intuitive with this kit than the factory iPod kit. Let me know if you have any further questions.


----------



## smann (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Come check out our VW iPod integration kit now with TEXT d ... ([email protected])*

Hey, I have a 2007 Passat with the factory iPod adapter in the glovebox and the RNS-MFD2 Navigation head unit. I have satellite radio but cancelled service after a trial membership. Will this unit display text on the head unit screen of the RNS-MFD2, on the MFD screen in the dashboard, or on both. Other company attempts at iPod text support have failed using the RNS-MFD2 head unit. 
Also, any Bluetooth compatibility with this adapter?
Thanks!


----------



## M206 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: Come check out our VW iPod integration kit now with TEXT d ... ([email protected])*

hello, will this ipod integration kit work with a golf mk4 with a full fis + navi mfd (or Rns2 from old touareg) - 1.6 can bus speed??
i mean, i'll be able to see the text on the navi screen and on the full fis just like the new golf mk5??
thanks, byez


----------



## fandsw (Mar 14, 2001)

Looking thru the installation manual for this it says that Artist browsing is only done for that particular playlist, and not just Artist Browsing in general. My 80GB iPod is half full, and all mine is based on CDs I ripped. I don't use playlists, so could I browse thru the Artist, select one, and then browse that Artist's album, select one, and then select song from that album??
TIA!


----------



## mrreet (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: Come check out our VW iPod integration kit now with TEXT display at SoCal R32 GT ... ([email protected])*

can we still have sat radio?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Come check out our VW iPod integration kit now with TEXT d ... (smann)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smann* »_Hey, I have a 2007 Passat with the factory iPod adapter in the glovebox and the RNS-MFD2 Navigation head unit. I have satellite radio but cancelled service after a trial membership. Will this unit display text on the head unit screen of the RNS-MFD2, on the MFD screen in the dashboard, or on both. Other company attempts at iPod text support have failed using the RNS-MFD2 head unit. 
Also, any Bluetooth compatibility with this adapter?
Thanks!

Hello,
For the MFD head units, they are still in beta-testing and will be available very soon! Non-nav headunits have been working really well so far, and we expect the same for the navigation equipped models. No Bluetooth compatibility with this specific adapter at the moment. 

_Quote, originally posted by *M206* »_hello, will this ipod integration kit work with a golf mk4 with a full fis + navi mfd (or Rns2 from old touareg) - 1.6 can bus speed??
i mean, i'll be able to see the text on the navi screen and on the full fis just like the new golf mk5??
thanks, byez

Yes, the text will display as it does in the MK5 model, as long as the headunit is factory satellite radio capable. And again, coming soon for the navigation displays! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *fandsw* »_Looking thru the installation manual for this it says that Artist browsing is only done for that particular playlist, and not just Artist Browsing in general. My 80GB iPod is half full, and all mine is based on CDs I ripped. I don't use playlists, so could I browse thru the Artist, select one, and then browse that Artist's album, select one, and then select song from that album??
TIA!

ALL ARTIST browsing is possible as well. In Playlist mode, you can select the first playlist, which is going to be the name of your iPod and is the whole library on your iPod. From there you can select an album from a specific artist, and then browse the songs in that album.

_Quote, originally posted by *mrreet* »_can we still have sat radio?

With the i-VW-SAT kit, the factory sat radio is disabled.


----------



## M206 (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: Come check out our VW iPod integration kit now with TEXT d ... ([email protected])*

thanks for your reply. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
how can i know if the old MFD1 and/or RNS2 touareg version are "factory satellite radio capable"??
so right now it's possible to see the mp3 text on fis and on the navi display but not the navi info on fis, right??
but the navi info on fis aren't already available if the navi is oem and compatible with the can bus of the car?? (ex mfd1/rns2 -> golf 4 with can bus)??
on your site i've saw that for the mk4 golf you wrote "no cd-text"..
could you please explain this to me??
could you post some pics too???
thanks, byez


_Modified by M206 at 1:57 AM 7-17-2008_


----------



## fandsw (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: Come check out our VW iPod integration kit now with TEXT d ... ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
ALL ARTIST browsing is possible as well. In Playlist mode, you can select the first playlist, which is going to be the name of your iPod and is the whole library on your iPod. From there you can select an album from a specific artist, and then browse the songs in that album.


So it would go from the iPod name, which selects the library, then select the Artist from the Artist list, then selecte the album from the selected artist's albums, then songs from that album.....Correct??
As for the install instructions online, it shows that with a quick wiring change that the factory SAT could still be used.....is that correct?


_Modified by fandsw at 7:30 AM 7-17-2008_


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Come check out our VW iPod integration kit now with TEXT d ... (M206)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M206* »_thanks for your reply.
how can i know if the old MFD1 and/or RNS2 touareg version are "factory satellite radio capable"??
so right now it's possible to see the mp3 text on fis and on the navi display but not the navi info on fis, right??
but the navi info on fis aren't already available if the navi is oem and compatible with the can bus of the car?? (ex mfd1/rns2 -> golf 4 with can bus)??
on your site i've saw that for the mk4 golf you wrote "no cd-text"..
could you please explain this to me??
could you post some pics too???
thanks, byez

They are satellite radio capable if there is a SAT button on the radio. If there isn't a SAT button, then I don't believe it is capable. There is no CD-TEXT suppported with the VW kit, the TEXT display from the i-VW-SAT kit comes through Satellite mode to display the MP3 titles. The Satellite information shows up on the FIS and navi display, and that's how the DICE unit can display the information on both displays (through SAT mode). We have the two pictures above, I'll see if I can find any pictures of navigation displays with text, but probably not yet since we are still updating the DICE i-VW-SAT for compatibility with the navigation headunits.

_Quote, originally posted by *fandsw* »_So it would go from the iPod name, which selects the library, then select the Artist from the Artist list, then selecte the album from the selected artist's albums, then songs from that album.....Correct??
As for the install instructions online, it shows that with a quick wiring change that the factory SAT could still be used.....is that correct?

Yes, that is correct the way you explained the "heirarchy" of operation. The factory SAT can be retained with our i-VW-R kit by rewiring 3 pins, but that kit runs through CD-changer mode and does not display TEXT.


----------



## kajo0501 (Mar 14, 2007)

*Re: Come check out our VW iPod integration kit now with TEXT d ... ([email protected])*

Hi,
Do you know when the text enabled ipod adapter will be in the market for MFD2?
send me a link/reminder if this is already in the market


----------



## dustyd (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: Come check out our VW iPod integration kit now with TEXT display at SoCal R32 GT ... (CaryC)*

CaryC,
Did you get your DICE connected to your Audi A3? I also have a 2008 A3 with a stock Concert2 (Just says Audi Concert on the front). Mine is a double DIN unit. I was sent an i-Audi-R DICE but with a non CAN connection. Back of my headunit is the larger CAN2. Just wanted to see what your result was.


----------



## VW Head (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: Come check out our VW iPod integration kit now with TEXT display at SoCal R32 GT ... ([email protected])*

Will this display the TEXT on both the radio head unit and the MFD on the dash? I have 2006 Passat with the OEM SAT capable radio.


----------



## smann (Jun 3, 2007)

*Re: Come check out our VW iPod integration kit now with TEXT d ... ([email protected])*

Adam,
Any update on the MFD Nav units that were in beta-testing in July?
Thanks!
Scott


----------

